# Where to stop en-route 30/50 miles from Calais on A16/A28



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to a good place to overnight around 30 to 50 miles out of Coquelles, travelling on the A16/A28 down towards Rouen? Campsites will probably be out as we have a evening crossing and they will most likely be closed.

We have used St Cecil Plage, Cleres and one or two of the coastal Aires, Le Touquet, Fort Mahon and Tresport in the past but they are a ways off route and likely to be full this coming weekend.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We've use Le Crotoy beach Aires a few times bit off route perhaps but close to village/small town .. lots of space.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We stopped last night, on the way back and a month ago on the way down, at the A16 'Baie de Somme' services at Sailly Flieaucourt. It is on the peage section just before Abbeville and has a dedicated caravan and camper car section. No problems on either night.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> We stopped last night, on the way back and a month ago on the way down, at the A16 'Baie de Somme' services at Sailly Flieaucourt. It is on the peage section just before Abbeville and has a dedicated caravan and camper car section. No problems on either night.


We've overnighted there 4 times in the last 2 years without the slightest hint of trouble.

The only problems we've had is a British caravan and 4X4 parked overnight on the borne on one occasion.
On a second when calling there on the way back to port we needed to have lunch and empty the loo but there was a UK registered motorhome parked there the whole time.
After lunch I pulled in behind him and struggled to empty the cassette.
Afterwards I knocked gently on the door and asked him politely if it was his first time in France as he should not park there but leave it available to others.
He shouted back at me that he lived in France and that he could park there 24 hours if he chose to do so.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Saint Valery sur Somme aire?

Dave


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We use Buchy a bit further than you require but it's quiet and safer than stopping on the A16, it's about 1hr 30min from Coquelles.

Ron


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Saint Valery sur Somme is our favourite, but if you want the A16, then Baie de la Somme services is excellent and free.
Gerry


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Many thanks - I knew I could rely on you.

I found the Buchy Aire Ron and decided we would go there but then discovered it was over 100 miles from Coquelles so ruled it out as we will have been travelling for around 300 miles when we get off the train and another 100 may be too much - after all this is supposed to be a relaxing holiday .  

Sailly Flieaucourt and the Baie de Somme sounds about right so far and unless there are others around this looks favourite.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Baie de somme services on the peage section gets my vote as well.
Always use it when on the way out, especially as we often go late afternoon / evening ferry..

In summer we park down in the caravan section as there are usually others vans for security but if busy and in Winter we always park up the top near the services area..


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Many thanks - I knew I could rely on you.
> 
> I found the Buchy Aire Ron and decided we would go there but then discovered it was over 100 miles from Coquelles so ruled it out as we will have been travelling for around 300 miles when we get off the train and another 100 may be too much - after all this is supposed to be a relaxing holiday .
> 
> Sailly Flieaucourt and the Baie de Somme sounds about right so far and unless there are others around this looks favourite.


You could get half a tank of diesel there to take you the other side of Rouen OR

There is an Intermarche in Abbeville a couple of miles after you leave the pay section of the autoroute.
Head for Abbeville after going through the toll booths.
Get to the first island and go straight across (do not turn right to Abbeville)
Go to next island about half a mile
(Before you get to that island, if you look right you can see the Intermarche.)
At the island turn right to the Intermarche which is CARD ONLY, there is no kiosk.
After refueling carry on in the same direction and turn right at the junction, taking you back to the first roundabout and then left for the free autoroute to Rouen.

We've found this fuel stop useful when overnighting at Baie de Somme and getting an early start the next morning.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Buchy,quiet,dog walk,water/loo point.Have fun.
Jented


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Presume that Cite Europe is out as a stop over for the night.
Then have an early departure maybe 5 or 6 AM to get ahead of the traffic?


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*Saint Valery sur Somme aire*



DABurleigh said:


> Saint Valery sur Somme aire?
> 
> Dave


Aren't there two aires at Saint Valery sur Somme? Which one is this Dave?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Another Baie de Somme fan here. Its even got its own website here:

http://www.baiedesomme.fr/aire-autoroutiere-de-l-autoroute-a16-pres-de-la-baie-de-somme--fre25.html

Ordinarily I would not stay on a Motorway Aire but this one is an exception. I even met a British chap who was holidaying there using the cycle routes from the Aire.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Saint Valery sur Somme aire*



Gazzer said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Saint Valery sur Somme aire?
> ...


The pic is of the aire at the back of the town, up on the hill so to speak at 8 euro's per night.

Ron


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Baie de Somme for me as well even used the showers thanks to a charming cleaning lady.(leave you keys with petrol station cashier but mainly for truckers.as i'm an ex trucker thats ok   )
Rob


----------

